# Less deer tags this year!



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

The state Division of Wildlife Resources has decided to reduce the number of general season deer permits available in northern Utah. It will cut the number of permits by 1,000. 

The decision is based on estimates of the impact our winter has had on Utah's deer population.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> So how'd that feeding program work out for ya, CS and pro? :?


I dare say VERY WELL! How many MORE deer would be dead right now is unknown, but I can say with confidence several thousand deer are better off because sportsmen stepped up and acted as stewards over the wildlife, instead of doing NOTHING. :wink:


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

If they fed them the right things, which i'm sure the F&G are well aware of what to fed them, they are fine.
It's the uneducated people THINKING they are doing a good thing by feeding the deer hay, that have caused them to die with their bellies full. -#&#*!-


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

the news tonight said it was mostly because of the amount of deer hit by cars........


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

I am not so sure of the whole feeding thing and I know I need to do some more study on the issue. I followed the discussion that you all had earlier about it but I wasnt really convinced either way. The problem I am having though is seeing all the deer carcass's lying around. The drive between Logan and Brigham is nasty. Dont even have to try and I can see dead deer lying all over the hill. I am venturing to say that they werent hit. If they were they some how managed to jump the deer fence and make it half way up the hill. I have counted at least 6 in one location. They are all right up above the gun range in Mantua.
Then I took a ride up BlackSmithFork and there were dead deer all over the hills up there.

It sucks!! :x


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

They are successful at feeding deer in Germany.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

redleg said:


> They are successful at feeding deer in Germany.


And at Hogle Zoo.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

The deer are as wild as they will ever get. in that crowded country.
The Revere owner (the guy who owns the hunting rights to an area) gets his buddies to help him gather browse type food and put it out for the deer. then he and those buddies hunt the summer and fall.
The Revere owner decides which animals they can shoot. Then he sells the meet.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I noticed a ton of deer this year on the side of the road. I was glad to see the DOT put out a reminder for drivers to be aware of wildlife going up Parleys. I think the three moose that I have seen up Parley's are now dead. I have seen three of them and a calf dead. Is there anything we can do to stop the car vs. deer problem. Driving past Wanship it looks like Normandy.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish they would have cut the northern tags in half not just 1000. That won't even make a difference.


----------

